

Ask HN: How do you hire an app development firm? - blakeperdue

A college friend based in LA asked me how he can find a firm to totally redesign and rebuild his company's web app. They're running on 90s design and technology and need a complete overhaul.<p>How can he figure out what good app development shops are out there? I suggested he attend some local dev meetups and ask them. But, I also wanted to check here.<p>Know of any good app dev firms or places to find them?
======
kylecordes
To avoid being too self-serving, I won't link to my own firm ;-)

Most of our projects, come to us after another group (another firm, or an
internal team) has been unable to deliver; we then deliver. Therefore, I
suspect the answer to your question "how" is "usually, not very well".

My suggestion is to look for good references, good case studies, etc. You want
to hire a firm which has a proven ability to meet its customers needs over
time.

~~~
blakeperdue
<i>Therefore, I suspect the answer to your question "how" is "usually, not
very well".</i>

All too true. Good advice on references.

